# Tractor Test



## cymru-massey (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm 16 in september and i'm going to do my tractor driving test. 
My uncle has 4 tractors but its between the JCB fastrac 2170 & the massey ferguson 6490 dyna 4.
Which is the best to do a test in?


View attachment 13172


View attachment 13173


Pictures the tractors ^^


----------



## cymru-massey (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry, other picture was blury!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Practice with both of them and use the one you are most comfortable with. Bye


----------



## thiggy (Nov 10, 2010)

I am into antique tractors, rather than modern, which may explain my ignorance, however, what is a tractor driving test? Is this something required by your state or province?


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

We have a MF5460 with the Dyna-4 transmission and really like it, you can shift through all gears without clutching, it's very smooth going though the gears and ranges however we did have to have it calibrated by the dealer a couple of times. 
I don't know much about the JCB but after a little research it seems like it is more versatile as far a gear selection goes, sometimes I find it can be a little hard to get traveling at just the right speed with the Massey, but it's not too bad.


----------

